

Invoicing service of choice for freelancers? - mgpela

Hi HN, I&#x27;m looking for a dead simple and cheap (free?) invoicing service that I can use to invoice my clients with minimal hassle. Anyone found something that fits the bill?<p>Thanks!
======
yousifa
Freshbooks is great.. I think the account is free as long as you only have 1
client at a time in the system

------
kromodor
I use excel, due the fact we issue invoices few times a month (agency).

[http://theanchorapp.com/](http://theanchorapp.com/) \- this is a self-hosted
free app. (not affiliated)

------
lygi
I use Harvest for time tracking and invoicing. The free tier is fine if you
only have two clients at a time, and the cheapest paid plan is pretty
affordable.

------
paragarora
Use zoho invoicing solution. Templating is awesome.

------
dalacv
Excel

